# 3D printer



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

My 3D printer should be here in 1-2 weeks, and the learning curve for mastering 3D software isn't surmounted yet.. If anyone out there has a car all ready to go, send me a PM, let's see if we can work something out. HO or 1/43 preferred, until I figure out the bugs, I'd rather not waste materials failing on larger stuff.. Don't worry, as soon as I work out the bugs, I'll repost for 1/32 and 1/24. One of the things I liked most about vintage 1960's and 70's track was the variety.. I can't wait to make a few interesting pieces for my 1/32 digital Scalextric.. 1 lane wiggles, a sharper pit turn, 1 lane banks, and of course some interesting elevation changes! For my old Aurora HO track, I'm planning on adding an S scale RR crossing... Using HO scale trains with "HO" slots just looks so very wrong. They are much more realistic next to S scale trains, and now that American Flyer is selling a more realistic track, the huge obstacle of trying to cross those gigantic rails is over! Pretty sure Marx made a universal RR crossing, but they're way too rare to bother with..


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

guinnesspeanut said:


> My 3D printer should be here in 1-2 weeks, and the learning curve for mastering 3D software isn't surmounted yet.. If anyone out there has a car all ready to go, send me a PM, let's see if we can work something out. HO or 1/43 preferred, until I figure out the bugs, I'd rather not waste materials failing on larger stuff..


If you go on mts3dinnovations site you can download some free STL files which should help you in learning the process.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

guinnesspeanut said:


> My 3D printer should be here in 1-2 weeks, and the learning curve for mastering 3D software isn't surmounted yet.. If anyone out there has a car all ready to go, send me a PM, let's see if we can work something out. HO or 1/43 preferred, until I figure out the bugs, I'd rather not waste materials failing on larger stuff.. Don't worry, as soon as I work out the bugs, I'll repost for 1/32 and 1/24. One of the things I liked most about vintage 1960's and 70's track was the variety.. I can't wait to make a few interesting pieces for my 1/32 digital Scalextric.. 1 lane wiggles, a sharper pit turn, 1 lane banks, and of course some interesting elevation changes! For my old Aurora HO track, I'm planning on adding an S scale RR crossing... Using HO scale trains with "HO" slots just looks so very wrong. They are much more realistic next to S scale trains, and now that American Flyer is selling a more realistic track, the huge obstacle of trying to cross those gigantic rails is over! Pretty sure Marx made a universal RR crossing, but they're way too rare to bother with..




I just started in 1:32 with Scalextric. Running analog for now, but Scaley could use some interesting track pieces to liven up the place.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Love to see what you produce!

Shapeways has some 3D chassis that I have purchased and built. There is a discussion about it at another site. Kind of a modern take on on a slimline. The chassis is not perfect but promising.










http://www.shapeways.com/product/28XXKDAWP/ho-slot-car-chassis-with-adjustable-wheelbase?li=search-results-1&optionId=56498902

http://www.shapeways.com/product/CP3DAYPKY/ho-slot-car-shell-fits-aurora-afx-autoworld?li=user-profile&optionId=35065959


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm Bob, I recall someone posting a link to those tiny can motors. I actually bout a bunch of them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

oneredz said:


> I just started in 1:32 with Scalextric. Running analog for now, but Scaley could use some interesting track pieces to liven up the place.


some custom (not already available ) generic 1/32 scale bodies would be GREAT!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Any progress in the 3d printing process?


----------

